# Gettn' hooked



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

So the crew and I invited a coworker (Mike) and his boys to come out fishing with us Friday night in hopes of getting them their first ever bull reds. The night started off kind of slow. Nobody on the bridge was catching anything that I could see. It was starting to look like the catch of the night was going to be a 2' eel :thumbdown:. David and I decided to walk down the bridge to scout out another spot. Of course when we make it back Mike's boy is hooked up and fighting a hog! He handled it like a pro! This beast was netted and measured out to 41" long! Not bad for his first red ever! Everybody is stoked, especially his little brother. He's running around checking each rod, and if a rod wasn't out he wanted to know why...lol. 

Dang near 2 hours went by and it was looking like this was going to be a one fish night. Everyone is starting to drag and even Mike's youngest is now crashed and sleeping. Ryan and I had to head home to get some sleep for another fishing trip in the morning so we all decided to pack up and give it another try on another day. Mike and his youngest head to their van while the rest of us start packing the gear. Wouldn't you know, the last rod we go to reel in is feeling a little heavy and ZZZZZ line starts to scream. Mike is halfway back to the group when we yell for him to get his boy. I've never seen a boy run that fast! He makes it in time to teach this red a lesson! Netted and bam, 39" red is on deck! Looks like we are going to stay for a little longer! 

Another hour or so goes by and Mike gets his shot! This fish is running parallel with the bridge and we all take chase. We are about 30 yards from our original spot and as luck would have it I hear drag screaming! We get the fish on the bridge and David and Ryan take off along with both kids. Two rods are hooked up but they are tangled. Mike and I aren't far behind when his youngest yells that he was one hooked up too. Mike and I are skeptical, but the kid is right! He has a fish on too! A triple! Two rods are tangled and we loose those fish, however the boy's fish is still on! This one is determined to get away and heads under the bridge. Mike took over this one in fear his boy would drop the rod (so he says). The line is frayed pretty good and I'm starting to think we won't get this one up. But as luck would have it we were bound to land 4 that night. The last two measured 41" and 36"! 

What started out as a slow night ended in some great memories. It looks like we have a few more members to add to "the crew". 

I don't have a pic of the youngest boy's red, I'm sure David will post it though.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that's a great pic with lots of smiles! That's what it's all about, and way to show those kids how to have good clean fun :thumbsup:
I just got back from there after about 2hrs of getting skunked. Can't win them all :no: Those big ole reds must have scared everything off. At least that's what I'm telling myself :whistling:
Way to get 'em Konz :thumbup:


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Was a good feeling to see Konz bestowing the craze onto three more people like he did me just a few months ago!

Very awesome to watch the kids (Mike included) get their bull red badge! My little boy will be born in January and I can not freaking wait to watch him catch his first!!!!!
Here are the pictures Konz missed.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice reds guys! Good to see you guys having fun and letting the little guys get the big boys in haha. How far down do yall go on the GB side? Cornflake and I have yet to catch anything at that bridge besides my sheepshead in the past three or four months!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can honestly say we catch them up and down the bridge...no one spot in particular


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha Cornflake and I have decided that you are not a real person...instead, you are a magical entity of Bob Sikes and was sent to make others feel bad about themselves because you can catch things on that bridge and nobody else can because you can summon the fish with your mind powers. I have honestly only seen one other fish being caught on that bridge in all the times I have gone...you are not a real human


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

what did u catch them on


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You caught me Nelson!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report, pics, & sharing!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

drnelson13 said:


> Haha Cornflake and I have decided that you are not a real person...instead, you are a magical entity of Bob Sikes and was sent to make others feel bad about themselves because you can catch things on that bridge and nobody else can because you can summon the fish with your mind powers. I have honestly only seen one other fish being caught on that bridge in all the times I have gone...you are not a real human


Are you serious? Every time i go i manage a few bulls and so do my friends.ive seen many of fish caught off that bridge.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

For night fishing cut mullet is hard to beat! Rich in oils and "stink" haha

Of course anything live, pinner, grunts, crabs...

Great job Konz!


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Well for bait I guess we can spill the beans... Mike had a third more unruly kid... Err we just used cut bait. Yeah... Cut bait...:whistling::shutup::innocent:


----------

